# Did your dog have it's dew claws removed?



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hiya

Just wondering how many of you have dogs that had their dew claws removed  
And why did you choose to have it done?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Nope, all my dogs have always had their dew claws. Never saw a reason to remove them


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Every dog I've had has the front ones and no rear ones. The only one who had them removed was Cheyenne, but she had the back ones removed by the breeder she came from, but still had her front ones. Never saw a reason to do anything about it. Closest I come to being concerned about them is on hikes through long brush, so I'll put a single wrap of Sensi-Wrap around them when we go out if I think about it.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

The breeder said that 3 of the 4 male pups in the litter had their rear dewclaws and she had them removed when they were a few days old.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have never had an issue with them and they serve a function of stabilizing the front foot during jumps and turns per Chris Zink. They also sort of use them as a little thumb at times.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Mine have theirs. Years back, my lab was almost successful in removing one of hers.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Oh good, mine both have front ones too  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Which ones?
I don't know how to reply.
Hans has front ones but no rear ones.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Berlin has front dew claws. Never had a reason to remove them, and I didnt even know they get removed! I dont think he has rear dew claws?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've never had a dog with rear dew claws, I'm not sure if they were removed or they just weren't born with any.
I only had one dog with the front ones removed, a foster Shar Pei who was a stray rescue, and he had big cross-cross scars on his front feet where the dewclaws used to be. I don't know if they were done later in life or the breeder did a bad job or what. He had really thin/short fur so you could easily see them.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

My newfie cross had his rear ones removed right before we adopted him. Stella my GSD only has front ones and I have no plans to remove them. 
Earlier this year my newfie managed to tear one of his front ones. Fortunately it wasn't too bad of a tear so it was able to heal without much intervention.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

One of my girls was born with rear dew claws and the breeder removed them, but all the GSDs I've ever owned have had front dew claws.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Bunny's front dew claws were removed by her breeder (True Haus) but I didn't discover that until the first time I clipped her nails. I was shocked, have had GSDs for about 27 years and they always had front dew claws. The AKC standard says "Dewclaws on the forelegs may be removed, but are normally left on."


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gunther still has his front dew claws and we've never had any issues with them other than him sticking us with them no matter how i trim/file them. He also uses them to hold in place toys while he's chewing on them  I don't think he ever had rear ones though.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Front are good, they pick their teeth with it. or so I heard =)

We also asked the vet on our first visit and he mentioned that they should stay on GSD and are fine.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Nope... all of mine have theirs intact.

None of them were born with rear ones though. Just the fronts.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Front dew claws are functional, many dogs use them. Rear dew claws aren't usually functional on most breeds. Kaiser had his rear dew claws removed. The other two didn't have any. Would never remove front.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Penny has both front and back dew claws, when she gets spayed she will have her back ones removed as they are only attached at the skin and are very "floppy" they get caught on stuff thats the only reason I am removing her back ones...


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

iv always had my dogs rear dew claws removed. no real reason I guess just always something we've done during spay


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Jerry ripped both of his off a couple of weeks ago in just a few days. I'm going to have to make an effort to keep them shorter.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

The breeder removed Zoey's. My moms GSD has hers and i like it better without them.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl didn't have any rear dew claws and her front ones are intact.


----------



## Ares God Of War (Jan 13, 2011)

Just curious.. Do these have to be removed when they are puppies?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Ares God Of War said:


> Just curious.. Do these have to be removed when they are puppies?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


From what i know they dont have to be but it is probably less painful.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have a show dog dew claw removal is not allowed. i've only
shown my dog twice in a puppy class. lol.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I wish Heidi's had been removed, as I worry they will get caught on stuff. The breeder didn't have it done and I heard it is very painful if not done within a few days of birth. So I didn't.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Jake has front dew claws ... and they will never be removed unless there is a legitimate medical reason. Aside from medical reasons, is there really a legitmate reason to remove them?

He does not have back dew claws ... never had a dog with any.


----------



## Ares God Of War (Jan 13, 2011)

Karma is 9 wks and she had one in the back and both front... Not messing with the front but the back one is in a weird spot and does get caught.. I don't want her to be in pain if we remove but then I don't want it to rip off if it really gets stuck to something. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

